# Can anyone identify this type of stone?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Have you searched limestone?


https://www.google.com/search?q=lim...KHaf-A_IQ9QEwBXoECAMQDg#imgrc=wzdkploxoDZclM:


----------



## DTW56 (Jul 30, 2018)

I have not, mainly because I didnt know the specific type of rock. Most of what comes up, as I just tried “limestone fireplace rock” is the newer style but I can definitely see the resemblance.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A quick test for limestone is to find an inconspicuous spot, put a drop of VINEGAR on it, and if it bubbles, it is limestone, or another cousin of limestone.

Warning this will put a mark on the stone and be hard to clean off later, thus the inconspicuous spot. 

Ask around the neighborhood and see if any other person with some has any ideas what it is.

Often stone is quarried nearby to where it is used.


ED


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

It appears to be a stucco type stone.
In the period of 1960 they were using a stone kit to make stucco appear to be stone. It is kind of hard to explain but the house or other substrate would have Metal Lath applied than a scratch coat of stucco than a brown coat , than the stone kit was used to make the stones in aluminum molds than applied while wet to the stucco brown coat. The best way to check if it is as stated above is to drill into the substrate in a place that is hidden and examine the drillings if they all look consistence and you hit the metal lath at about 1 inch it most likely is what we called Stucco Stone. Also try to see if the mortar joint and stone look like the same material. It could be what was known as cut stone which was also a Stucco type application but with that lay out this process would have been the most difficult to do.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Never seen that particular color before but it looks like Bedford Stone to me. It might just be the way it is sawn.


In a 1960's home I doubt it a fake stone.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks a lot like the "1960's stacked stone fireplaces". Apparently, it was fabricated.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Colbyt said:


> Never seen that particular color before but it looks like Bedford Stone to me. It might just be the way it is sawn.
> 
> 
> In a 1960's home I doubt it a fake stone.


In the late 50's & early 60's the stucco trade would use the stone making kits to make the stucco look like stone. It was like the stamps that are used to make stamped slabs only the impressions were made of Aluminum & a paper release was used in the mold than the mortar material placed in the mold and it was than placed on the stucco surface. It was very command in that period of time.


----------



## DTW56 (Jul 30, 2018)

it does indeed appear to be mortar in between those rocks/molds/ whatever they are


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Every indication is that stone is a real, full veneer stone, not man-made. Looks to be something that would fall into the limestone family. Also looks to be a dimensional, sawn height blend, probably 2.5" tall, 5" tall, with a little bit of 7.5" tall mixed in. Generally speaking, most real stone is sourced locally (especially 50+ years ago) so it likely came from within a 50 mile radius or so from where you're at. Odd's of it still being produced are relatively low though, IMO, due to the color going out of fashion long ago........


----------



## DTW56 (Jul 30, 2018)

Being I have never really done stone work, its quite amazing how it all seems to fit together so neatly and clean. I realize whoever did the work was definitely a person of experience. After reading the responses above I really started to question if the stone was real but after seeing the mortar I now know it is just a very clean job.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks exactly like the 1960's Bedford stone used on the houses my close neighbors live in, without all the reddish tint color variation though.. Maybe the stone supplier got in to a delightfully colored stone quarry cut for a while, when the OP's fireplace surround was laid ? I dunno...


----------

